# Would love some information please!



## R&D (Feb 6, 2022)

I love this forum and the wonderful helpful people here!!! I would love to know the year and approximate value. Any history? Thanks so much I really appreciate all of the help here!!!! 😁


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 6, 2022)

Murray built Foremost Swinger 1, would need serial number to find year and that is iffy on Murray built bikes. 
Check the left rear dropout by the axle, if not there under the bottom bracket below the crank. Post the number and I will try to decode it. It is between 1968 and 1970, since I do not see a BMA6 Certified sticker on the seat tube.

I have seen the Rams Horn handlebars on these. The down side on value is the missing chainguard. Those are very hard to find. I believe the decals are reproduced but the guard is not. I also believe it is the same guard as the Murray Eliminator but that doesn't make it any easier to find one.

What is there is original, although without a year I cannot say for sure on tires.


----------



## R&D (Feb 6, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> Murray built Foremost Swinger 1, would need serial number to find year and that is iffy on Murray built bikes.
> Check the left rear dropout by the axle, if not there under the bottom bracket below the crank. Post the number and I will try to decode it. It is between 1968 and 1970, since I do not see a BMA6 Certified sticker on the seat tube.
> 
> I have seen the Rams Horn handlebars on these. The down side on value is the missing chainguard. Those are very hard to find. I believe the decals are reproduced but the guard is not. I also believe it is the same guard as the Murray Wildcat but that doesn't make it any easier to find one.
> ...



Wow you are so knowledgeable I really appreciate your help!!!!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 6, 2022)

I don't know everything on these but I have been building, riding and restoring these bikes since 1974 when I was 14 years old so I have seen a lot over the years. I also collect photos and literature on any musclebikes I can find.
Let me know if you find a serial number, I will send a photo of a Murray Eliminator


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 6, 2022)

I meant Murray Eliminator and corrected my posts to reflect this.
The bikes varied from 1968 to 1971. These photos will get you close though









1968 Eliminator F1 note the Buzz Bike style chainguard. That is not the one you need though. Note the shifter only on 1968 model.
Also I only found the Rams Horn bars on 1968 but the J.C. Penny's Foremost may be different.








1969 Eliminator note the new chainguard and shifter. These were the new for 1969 handlebars.





1970 Eliminator






This is the 1971 and up BMA6 sticker I was talking about. I believe this bike was not made after 1971, but I also believe in the Annunaki, the planet Niburu and am still up in the air about Santa Claus and the Easter Bunny so don't quote me until I check closer.





A J.C. Penny's Foremost Swinger like yours.


----------



## R&D (Feb 6, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> I meant Murray Eliminator and corrected my posts to reflect this.
> The bikes varied from 1968 to 1971. These photos will get you close though
> 
> View attachment 1565428
> ...



Lol love it!!! You are the best. Really appreciate the information!!!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 6, 2022)

You wouldn't believe the confusion pertaining to most 1960s/1970s musclebikes.
Schwinn only built for Schwinn. That's the easy part.
The 1968 Eliminator looks just like an AMF Buzz Bike, because it is. The Sears Screamer is a lot like a Murray Eliminator because they were both Murray built. The Sears Spyder I believe was Huffy Built. I have a chrome Huffy frame that looks identical to a Spyder, as does the chainguard. But wait. It gets better.
Murray built some bikes for Huffy, and AMF/Western Flyer. Huffy built Tandems for Western Flyer. AMF Built store brands for True Value, the Wespoint line. They also built bikes for Gambles and other store brands. Huffy may have built some bikes for Murray as well. Huffy built some of the Kmart bikes.
So what do we really know for sure about these bikes? Somebody built them. Somebody put their name on them. Somebody sold them. Could be up to 3 different somebodys involved here. Or maybe more according to who built the bike for the people who built the bike.
Man I just confused myself.


----------



## R&D (Feb 6, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> You wouldn't believe the confusion pertaining to most 1960s/1970s musclebikes.
> Schwinn only built for Schwinn. That's the easy part.
> The 1968 Eliminator looks just like an AMF Buzz Bike, because it is. The Sears Screamer is a lot like a Murray Eliminator because they were both Murray built. The Sears Spyder I believe was Huffy Built. I have a chrome Huffy frame that looks identical to a Spyder, as does the chainguard. But wait. It gets better.
> Murray built some bikes for Huffy, and AMF/Western Flyer. Huffy built Tandems for Western Flyer. AMF Built store brands for True Value, the Wespoint line. They also built bikes for Gambles and other store brands. Huffy may have built some bikes for Murray as well. Huffy built some of the Kmart bikes.
> ...



All that knowledge and still on the fence about Santa Claus and the Easter Bunny?


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 6, 2022)

My knowledge base doesn't include any information on Santa Claus or the Easter Bunny, outside of the 3 Santa Clause movies I have on BluRay.


----------



## R&D (Feb 6, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> My knowledge base doesn't include any information on Santa Claus or the Easter Bunny, outside of the 3 Santa Clause movies I have on BluRay.


----------



## R&D (Feb 6, 2022)

You are so knowledgeable I also have this bike. It's a Murray but looks very similar. What are your thoughts. Again I really appreciate you sharing your amazing and vast knowledge


----------



## nick tures (Feb 6, 2022)

foremost swinger nice bike should clean up !


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 6, 2022)

I just ran across this gem.





From the Western Flyer catalog, 1969 I believe.


----------



## AndyA (Feb 7, 2022)

That bike is crazy cool! But could someone please explain to me about he brake lever next to the shift lever? Is it attached to the rear brake cable? I'm trying to imagine stopping and steering with one hand on the handlebar and one hand on the top bar lever.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 7, 2022)

It was labeled as a parking brake to lock the rear wheel so the bike didn't roll away when you parked it.
Since most boys jumped off the bike while it was still rolling and let it park itself there weren't many bikes rolling away when parked.
Unless they had help.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 7, 2022)

R&D said:


> You are so knowledgeable I also have this bike. It's a Murray but looks very similar. What are your thoughts. Again I really appreciate you sharing your amazing and vast knowledge
> 
> View attachment 1565519
> 
> ...



That is an Eliminator as well, but it is the one like the AMF Buzz Bike.
Not the Buzz Buggy like the last photo I sent you.
Not nearly as cool, but still a nice bike all in all. Orange or purple ones still looks cool though.


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 7, 2022)

Very cool thread on some very cool bikes!

Here is my contribution on the Murray Elimanators - photos I snapped of a 1969 Murray catalog.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 7, 2022)

R&D said:


> You are so knowledgeable I also have this bike. It's a Murray but looks very similar. What are your thoughts. Again I really appreciate you sharing your amazing and vast knowledge
> 
> View attachment 1565519
> 
> ...





















Some Buzz bikes for comparison and some early style Eliminator catalog info.


----------



## AndyA (Feb 8, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> It was labeled as a parking brake to lock the rear wheel so the bike didn't roll away when you parked it.
> Since most boys jumped off the bike while it was still rolling and let it park itself there weren't many bikes rolling away when parked.
> Unless they had help.



Dr. Oldbikeguy:
Thanks for clearing that up! That brake may fit in the category of solutions looking for problems.

My little brother had a Sears muscle bike that rolled away with some help. He found it chained to a bike rack at the neighborhood swim club. He went home, got a hacksaw, and started to cut the chain when a police officer showed up. He had some explaining to do, but all was well in the end.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 8, 2022)

AndyA said:


> Dr. Oldbikeguy:
> Thanks for clearing that up! That brake may fit in the category of solutions looking for problems.
> 
> My little brother had a Sears muscle bike that rolled away with some help. He found it chained to a bike rack at the neighborhood swim club. He went home, got a hacksaw, and started to cut the chain when a police officer showed up. He had some explaining to do, but all was well in the end.



I also read something today in an old Sears ad for these bikes that talked about the Park brake as an aid in doing your stunts, that it would provide just the right amount of drag.
Pretty risky advertising, but those were different times. The CPSC would roast a company over hot coals for "endangering those unable to make rational decisions without their assistance and approval".


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 8, 2022)

R&D said:


> Wow you are so knowledgeable I really appreciate your help!!!!



On the tires there are 3 circles that are divided into quarters with 3 or 4 dots in each circle and they tell which quater of what year they were made.. Still trying to decipher which dots for the years yet.. Hope this helps.. I have a 68 Screamer 20x16 and a 1971 or 72 Free Spirit Ted Williams Edition that's almost MINT..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 8, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> You wouldn't believe the confusion pertaining to most 1960s/1970s musclebikes.
> Schwinn only built for Schwinn. That's the easy part.
> The 1968 Eliminator looks just like an AMF Buzz Bike, because it is. The Sears Screamer is a lot like a Murray Eliminator because they were both Murray built. The Sears Spyder I believe was Huffy Built. I have a chrome Huffy frame that looks identical to a Spyder, as does the chainguard. But wait. It gets better.
> Murray built some bikes for Huffy, and AMF/Western Flyer. Huffy built Tandems for Western Flyer. AMF Built store brands for True Value, the Wespoint line. They also built bikes for Gambles and other store brands. Huffy may have built some bikes for Murray as well. Huffy built some of the Kmart bikes.
> ...



And to add more fuel for the fire, I've seen some Columbia built bikes for Sears also.. This just gets more CRAZY as the night wears on... I'll add more to this as my memory kicks in... RideOnn.. Razin..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 8, 2022)

AndyA said:


> Dr. Oldbikeguy:
> Thanks for clearing that up! That brake may fit in the category of solutions looking for problems.
> 
> My little brother had a Sears muscle bike that rolled away with some help. He found it chained to a bike rack at the neighborhood swim club. He went home, got a hacksaw, and started to cut the chain when a police officer showed up. He had some explaining to do, but all was well in the end.



Their in the reason i always carry a bolt cutters in my truck, lot quicker and less pain full just in case of such EMERGENCIES when a quick get away means the difference between spending the night in the POKEY versus a clean get away..


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 8, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> And to add more fuel for the fire, I've seen some Columbia built bikes for Sears also.. This just gets more CRAZY as the night wears on... I'll add more to this as my memory kicks in... RideOnn.. Razin..



I was thinking I had as well but I didn't want to say until I had a chance to check.
Thanks man now I don't have to!
Rob


----------

